# 3rd monitor only works when logged into admin



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello community!

I need some serious help. I have been dealing with this for over a month. I currently have an all-in-one computer with a 2nd monitor which works just fine. I hooked up a third monitor using HDMI to usb converter and it only works when logged in as an admin rather than another user.

The monitor works exactly how I want it to but ONLY when logged in as admin. I need to change a setting or copy all display settings or somthing else.

Please help, I am about to light my office on fire.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


post people forums answer issue forum cross time pointed free



www.excelguru.ca


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters
> 
> 
> post people forums answer issue forum cross time pointed free
> ...



???


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

You posted on another forum without posting link to your thread on that forum here.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sorry, I didn't know that was a thing. I posted this question on 2 other forums. Should I link them all together?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well if got replies you should so people helping you do not have to suggest things you already tried


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok, this is the only reply that I have received from the other posts. 


"I'd be looking at the issue more from a software angle.
sounds like there is something installed at the user level, rather than the PC level, that the admin user has and the other user doesn't."

I have not found a solution yet.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Intel says 3 aren't supported using USB, however you say 3 work as Admin. They do say 3 are supported. What happens if you mess around with the resolution(s)?


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

I tried setting the same resolution for each monitor and that did not work.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Read this for some ideas: Multi Monitors


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah I saw this article a few weeks ago. I have gone through every troubleshooting recommendation out there to no avail.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What happens with the second one uninstalled?


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

The second monitor works when logged into both users.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I meant does the 3rd one work for both with the second disabled.
Also, give WMI control in Users profile.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

I do not know what the WMI control is. 

The 3rd monitor that is hooked up via HDMI to USB still does not work when the 2nd monitor is disconnected.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post #8 confirms USB situation. Can you connect with a different method (old computer has old outlets which would work)? I'm assuming you're in a business environment and not using Windows 10 Home. If not true, please confirm. Is there a way to see if the monitor works for a standard User on another unit not on this system? Finally, go into device Manager>Monitors>Update Driver(s).


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

The back of the computer only has 1 digital port and a 6 USB ports. Monitor 2 has VGA, Digital port and DVI (works with for both users) is plugged in via Digital port. The 3rd monitor is brand new and has 2 HDMI ports and one VGA. I have used 3 different converters trying to get them to plug into the USB ports on the computer. The 3rd monitor does not work with any of the configurations so far. It DOES work just fine when plugged into a different computer all together.


How do I check if this is the Home version? 

The drivers have been updated and the device manager says each is "working properly"





BTW, thank you for your help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Start>Windows Administrative Tools>System Information. While you're there, besides what version of Windows, what graphics, both integrated and installed, found under Components>Display.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does the OS Version ageree on all machines? Also, your Legacy Bios isn't necessary if your not running outdated programs.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

I apologize, your going to have to explain that as if you were talking to an 8 year old. I know very little about computers.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You didn't give me the 2nd piece of info I needed in post #18. In some cases using a Graphics card, the setup has to be done there. If you really have no computer knowledge, it might pay to call someone in. Whoever set up your system felt you needed access to programs that wouldn't work on Windows 10 (2004Version). Finally are you the shop owner? If not, someone might have set up a restriction.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Here is the info about the displays.

This is technically not a business, we are partners just trying to get a side hustle going because we lost our jobs due to covid. I will pay a computer tech to figure this out if necessary but I was hoping I could do it myself.

I can change access to different programs, I just need to know which one to change so that I can use this monitor in the user mode that I currently use every day.


Again, thank you so very much for helping me. You have been the only one so far.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is an all in one computer which most do not have discrete graphics cards. Asus does have some that have discrete cards. Looks like he has a Lenovo but never gave model that I can see. Kinda strange works on admin but not standard user.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Look at this site did you use a active adapter?


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> Look at this site did you use a active adapter?



Thank you,

I am using this adapter. I believe it is active. It came with drivers to download. Which I downloaded just fine. 






Amazon.com: USB to HDMI Adapter,ABLEWE USB 3.0/2.0 to HDMI 1080P Video Graphics Cable Converter with Audio for PC Laptop Projector HDTV Compatible with Windows XP 7/8/8.1/10: Computers & Accessories


Buy USB to HDMI Adapter, ABLEWE USB 3.0/2.0 to HDMI 1080P Video Graphics Cable Converter with Audio for PC Laptop Projector HDTV Compatible with Windows XP 7/8/8.1/10: Electronics - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com







everyone who I have talked to is baffled at the fact that the monitor works with admin only.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> This is an all in one computer which most do not have discrete graphics cards. Asus does have some that have discrete cards. Looks like he has a Lenovo but never gave model that I can see. Kinda strange works on admin but not standard user.


Where would I find the model number?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Should be on case somewhere. I do not think going to matter. I have no clue why works on admin but not standard user. If really need three monitors then use admin account. When you say administrator account you don’t mean the hidden administrators account do you?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

All in one is C325 All-in-One (Lenovo) . Lenovo doesn't even recommend Windows 10 on this. Built in Graphics are inadequate. Installing a cheap video card might solve all the problems, but a lot of old stuff is installed. I would recommend trying the Vantage diagnostics for problems. It should be on your unit already but if not download here: Lenovo Tool


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> Should be on case somewhere. I do not think going to matter. I have no clue why works on admin but not standard user. If really need three monitors then use admin account. When you say administrator account you don’t mean the hidden administrators account do you?


I am not sure what a hidden administrator account is. I really don't want to use the admin mode because I have been using this computer for a while and its got all my documents, programs, preferences, ect. 

I will probably scrap the 3rd monitor before using admin mode.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> All in one is C325 All-in-One (Lenovo) . Lenovo doesn't even recommend Windows 10 on this. Built in Graphics are inadequate. Installing a cheap video card might solve all the problems, but a lot of old stuff is installed. I would recommend trying the Vantage diagnostics for problems. It should be on your unit already but if not download here: Lenovo Tool


I will download the tool and see what happens. 

Thank you


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> All in one is C325 All-in-One (Lenovo) . Lenovo doesn't even recommend Windows 10 on this. Built in Graphics are inadequate. Installing a cheap video card might solve all the problems, but a lot of old stuff is installed. I would recommend trying the Vantage diagnostics for problems. It should be on your unit already but if not download here: Lenovo Tool


It looks like this is an older model. Here is a picture of the tag on the back. It says it originally had windows 7. It must have been updated at some point.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I removed the picture do not want someone using your windows key.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did someone give you the computer?


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

oscer1 said:


> I removed the picture do not want someone using your windows key.


Thank you, I didn't think about that.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> Did someone give you the computer?


We bought three of these units from a PC recycler. The other two units run 3 monitors with no issues.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

cdore16 said:


> I will download the tool and see what happens.
> 
> Thank you



I downloaded the app, ran scans and it says everything is working as it should.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> All in one is C325 All-in-One (Lenovo) . Lenovo doesn't even recommend Windows 10 on this. Built in Graphics are inadequate. Installing a cheap video card might solve all the problems, but a lot of old stuff is installed. I would recommend trying the Vantage diagnostics for problems. It should be on your unit already but if not download here: Lenovo Tool



I downloaded the app, ran scans and it says everything is working as it should.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

cdore16 said:


> We bought three of these units from a PC recycler. The other two units run 3 monitors with no issues.


Compare everything of all 3 starting with the Operating System Version. Might be all you need to do is make yourself an Admin on this unit. See if the other 2 had a separate Graphics Card which would explain things. You can do this by going back to the System Information and after the Intel stuff there might be something like Nvidia.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> Compare everything of all 3 starting with the Operating System Version. Might be all you need to do is make yourself an Admin on this unit. See if the other 2 had a separate Graphics Card which would explain things. You can do this by going back to the System Information and after the Intel stuff there might be something like Nvidia.



Everything is matching up. I think I might just put all my files on a thumb drive, delete the user and then copy the settings from the admin user. Do you think that might work?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Might. I take it you don't want to give the User Admin rights although you could give limited rights via Group Policy.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Create a 3rd User with Admin privileges, login as the new User and see if the 3rd monitor works, if so, then copy your User files from the other user and move them to the new User.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

Ok guys, quick update. 

I currently have everything hooked up and the display settings are showing a 3rd monitor. The computer thinks the monitor works because it lets me move my mouse and different tabs to that monitor. I can drag a window over to the "3rd monitor" and the computer will show the window when I click alt+tab as if its being displayed on that 3rd monitor. It does the same thing when I move #3 to the middle or all the way over to the left. The computer thinks the monitor is there. 

Again, thank you for everyone's help!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Which advice did you end up doing? Did you create a new admin user, or make the existing user an Admin?


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

spunk.funk said:


> Which advice did you end up doing? Did you create a new admin user, or make the existing user an Admin?



I did neither. I was moving files to a thumb drive and noticed that my mouse was disappearing and I was having to move it around a lot for it to show up. I then "test" dragged a window to where the 3rd monitor should be.


----------



## cdore16 (Sep 15, 2020)

spunk.funk said:


> Which advice did you end up doing? Did you create a new admin user, or make the existing user an Admin?



I did both of these things with no fix. The monitor still works when logged in as the admin.


----------

